# Anyone here also on other forums?



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

Anyone here also on backyardchickens? Maybe you can tell the moderators their software sucks, it keeps locking me out because it sends an email to me and something happens I don't know what.

JT


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

The moderators were the reason I left 3 years ago. So no I don't go there anymore.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I left there 3 years ago as well, but went back. I go between this site and BYC. Mods were an issue back then. However I'm not there to please the mods. I'm there and here to help out folks with chicken problems as best as I can, including mods.
I've never had any computer problems there nor here.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

I don't have any computer problems just the forum locking me out because it said I didn't get an email from them lol.

JT


----------



## boskelli1571 (Oct 30, 2017)

jthornton said:


> I don't have any computer problems just the forum locking me out because it said I didn't get an email from them lol.
> 
> JT


Afew folks do have that issue over there. They have been told but haven't done anything - I had a small issue, wrote to tell them and got a snarky reply - so I spend most of my time/effort here


----------



## Sylie (May 4, 2018)

boskelli1571 said:


> Afew folks do have that issue over there. They have been told but haven't done anything - I had a small issue, wrote to tell them and got a snarky reply - so I spend most of my time/effort here


I came here from BYC because the people are so snotty. I do pop back in now and then but 90% of my time is here, the people are much nicer here.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Most of the original members here from 2012-13 left for BYC.


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

Nm156 said:


> Most of the original members here from 2012-13 left for BYC.


Why did that happen?

JT


----------



## jthornton (May 16, 2018)

IIRC the first time I got locked out I used the contact form but nothing ever happened so I guess lazy moderators.

JT


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Welcome,JT!!!You found the best chicken forum.I don't need any other site and here at Chicken Forum it's much more personal.And new members are always welcome here....


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

NM, I guess there wasn't enough activity here?

I guess it's preference. Some may like a big forum . Some like a smaller forum because it's more personable, people here actually listen to what you say, and the cumulative IQ is higher, LOL.


----------

